# Entering Water Profile into BeerSmith



## Bomber Rock (18/5/18)

Hi All,

I have tried to, for the first time, make a water profile in BeerSmith for my local water in Newport, Melbourne. I have found the water reports that are published by my local water authority, but have come across a problem.
The final parameter BeerSmith asks me to enter is Bicarbonate (HCO3). Unfortunately, the report doesn't give me this parameter. What it does give is Alkalinity (as CaCO3) and Hardness (as CaCO3), both of which are calculated by BeerSmith, but cannot be directly entered.

I can manipulate the Alkalinity by entering a value into the Bicarbonate, but no matter what value i put in, the hardness does not change (and the calculated value is way off what the report states).

Does anyone know how to go about dealing with this issue? Any advice appreciated.

Cheers


----------

